# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Indonesians Can Now Buy Bitcoin at Over 10,000 Indomaret Stores

## muh_roads

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/indon...omaret-stores/




> *It is now a lot easier for Indonesians to buy Bitcoin. Bitcoin.co.id, Indonesias rising Bitcoin website, has landed a groundbreaking deal with Indomaret to help Indonesias over 238 million residents to fund their Bitcoin.co.id accounts. Indonesians now have access to Bitcoin at more than 10,000 Indomaret convenience stores across Indonesia where they can top up Indonesian Rupiah on their Bitcoin.co.id account and then trade for Bitcoin.*

----------

